# New Skiff



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

> Currently in the market for a new skiff.  I live in Louisiana and I mostly sight fish for redfish.  Have to cross open water sometimes to get to the shallow ponds.  Was looking at East Cape Caimen.  Any suggestions?



Call Kevin @ECC.......Caimen, Fury, Lostman


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Those are good choices. Check out the 2012 Copperhead too. 
2012 Copperhead would run you under 20k fully rigged. 
If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a message. 
I have nothing to do with them other than the fact that I'm a satisfied customer.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The Caimen is a sweet ride as is the Gen2 Copperhead. Also check out the Native SUV17.


----------



## John_Rosende (Mar 3, 2011)

Pelican Flats Boats...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

All the boats mentioned above are quality choices. I would also look at www.Boggycreekboats.com


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

East Cape is making a strong showing up in the LA marsh. More and more guides in LA are getting various model East Cape boats. I know there is at least 2 or more of every east cape model floating around various parts of LA. I know there are two brand new lostmens going to LA this week. So I am sure it would not be hard to get a ride in whichever model you were interested in to see what you think.

I have a caimen and it is one sweet fishing machine. If you have never been on one you need to get out on the water to give one a spin. I am sure if you get with Kevin he can hook you up with a ride in one up in LA.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Lots of options out there... Give us a little more information to help narrow it down some. 

- How many passengers
- Desire for speed and/or long runs required
- Draft maximum
- Budget
- Length or width requirements
- Previous boating experience?

What part of Louisiana? I'm over in Houston and have been itching to fish your waters


----------



## monty61968 (Nov 5, 2011)

2 passengers, speed is not important, do make long runs occasionally. Just sold a Pathfinder 17T. Looking $15,000-$20,000 range


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

oh well anything other than the 17t you had would be a downgrade......other than another tunnel.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> oh well anything other than the 17t you had would be a downgrade......other than another tunnel.


Hey jackhole, thanks for the constructive advice.



DMG - For that money there are a good number of used Maverick or Hewes boats out there that will do a great job. ECC new may be out of your range but contact the factory and keep an eye out for used, they are around sometimes. I love my SUV17, which gets run a lot in the marshes around Houston. Ankona is a smaller shop but worth a look.

Start looking on the Florida Sportsman Boat Store http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/buy.pl?boatflat lots of eye candy there or check over on 2cool http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=89 I've seen some killer deals on flats boats there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

"Hey jackhole, thanks for the constructive advice."
LMAO !! ;D

--as mentioned earlier there are a few gents on here with those rides in LA and i'm sure theyll be willing to hook you up with a sample ride in time 
hide n watch they'll show up 
-anytide


----------



## monty61968 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Will check out these other options. Oh and by the way, the 17T had a lot of room but the ride was terrible. Beat me to death even in a small chop!


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

The Caimen will seem like a cadillac compared to the 17t in a chop and will get you super skinny too. If you pole the boat alot you will love how easy the caimen is to pole. The caimen also is super quiet and has no hull slap (I do not think hull slap matters as much in LA as it does in FL but it is nice to have no hull slap anyway). 

There has been some very very nice used ones come up for sale lately too.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## monty61968 (Nov 5, 2011)

Any thoughts on the Pelican Fly 17'?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Hey jackhole, thanks for the constructive advice.


 ;D Jackhole!! I love it. I'm going to start using that one!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1320713293 here ya go, in Texas too. There are also some good deals on caimens right now.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Mel, at Ankona has a new tunnel hull in the works. First hull which I wet tested proved to be a fantastic ride. Better on the butt than the SUV. Buyer was from Texas.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Mel, at Ankona has a new tunnel hull in the works.  First hull which I wet tested proved to be a fantastic ride.  Better on the butt than the SUV.  Buyer was from Texas.


This tunnel hull is slick. Mel has been working on it for a bit.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> This tunnel hull is slick. Mel has been working on it for a bit.


Yes it is......


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

> > This tunnel hull is slick. Mel has been working on it for a bit.
> 
> 
> Yes it is......




pics or BULLPOOP!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Usually prefer to show the totally finished skiff but this is the 1st production hull.  Building the deck mold now   We'll have an detailed release on the design features soon....



















Thanks!

Mel


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

And if anyone is wondering the length, the unofficial size is 16'9. Hope I don't get in trouble for posting that. lol I have pics of the mold that show the hull bottom, but I don't want to have the mob come looking for me. lol


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

It really does look sweet. I have had the pleasure to talk to Mel about this design and what it can do, sounds pretty darn perfect for NE Fl creek running.. Really looking forward to a wet test in the near future, as this hull is on my short list


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

PIB,

I wouldn't worry about the MOB  I've only been working on this bottom for almost 2 yrs......

M


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> PIB,
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the MOB   I've only been working on this bottom for almost 2 yrs......
> 
> M


I remember seeing about half a hull when I ordered my first Copperhead early January 2010.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I recall seeing that hull too and it's been a good long while since I've been in the the shop. I would think a hull like his tortuga or greyhound would be pretty popular with the Texas boys too.


----------

